# Scratchbuilding with wood



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm contemplating on trying to build a hotel from scratch using wood. It's been years since I've done any scratch building, Is there a glue on the market that sets fast made for wood, or is the old Elmer's wood glue still the best?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Wood glue is a good choice, obviously. You might also consider Aleene's Tacky Glue. It's basically thick white glue, but it has very strong initial tack to hold parts in place.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Where do you get Aleene's Tacky Glue?


CTValleyRR said:


> Wood glue is a good choice, obviously. You might also consider Aleene's Tacky Glue. It's basically thick white glue, but it has very strong initial tack to hold parts in place.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

A&NRR said:


> Where do you get Aleene's Tacky Glue?


It can be found ar Walmart or most anywhere. I use the yellow wood glue made by most anyone. Walmart has it too and so does Lowes and HD.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks, there's a HD five minutes from my house. I stay away from 
Wal-Mart this time of year, to many crazies out there. And here in Texas, everybody's "packing", 80 year old grannies walking around with '45's stuck in their purses.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

The Aleene brand is a craft glue found in those type stores. The yellow wood glue is for wood and found most anywhere under the Elmers name.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

What they said.

I bought my last bottle at Michaels. Before that at Joannes. They also have it at Dick Blicks.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

We have Hobby lobby, Michael's, and Jo-Anns all within less than 10 minutes from my house. Even better my wife never passes up an opportunity to go to any of those places.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I use Gorilla brand wood glue and found it works _*great*_ on wood.
Click here for details, as you can get it at most hardware or home supply places.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use Titebond III wood glue for scratch building wood models as well as cabinets, shelves, etc.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for everybody's input, I tried that Aleenes glue and really liked it. The places I found it at are so convenient to get to. I'm building trees now, East Texas isn't called the Piney Woods for nothing. I think I might try it on them as well.
My phone doesn't have internet so as soon as I figure out how to transfere the pictures from my phone to the computer I'll post my progress on here.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Loctite GEL super glue, dries in like 15 seconds. i love the stuff.. get it at hobby lobby with a 40% off coupon. Just go on their website and print out the coupon! It says "1 per day per person" but what is family for? lol


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

santafealltheway said:


> Loctite GEL super glue, dries in like 15 seconds. i love the stuff.. get it at hobby lobby with a 40% off coupon. Just go on their website and print out the coupon! It says "1 per day per person" but what is family for? lol


Loctite Ultra GEL Control, is all I've bee using recently and yes have had a few close calls :appl:


----------

